# Vikings poll on ESPN



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Vikings poll on ESPN...

Some good questions here... how do you match up?

Ryan

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnat ... nt_id=2332

.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

My Results... (in bold) 

Vote: What do you expect from the Vikings?

Thank you for voting. See below for the results from across SportsNation.

Your responses in bold text below.
*

1) How would you feel about the outlook for Minnesota's season if Daunte Culpepper was still with the team?*

50.1%	More optimistic
29.0%	About the same
*20.8%	Less optimistic*
*
2) Will Chester Taylor be a success as the No. 1 running back?*

*58.0%	Yes*
42.0%	No
*
3) After ranking 21st in yards allowed and 19th in points allowed last season, what do you expect from Minnesota's defense under new coach Brad Childress?*

*53.4%	Significant improvement*
39.6%	About the same
7.0%	Worse

*4) On which side of the ball is Minnesota strongest?*

*63.6%	Defense*
36.4%	Offense
*
5) Who will be Minnesota's offensive MVP this season?*

32.3%	Brad Johnson
25.3%	Chester Taylor
*18.2%	Steve Hutchinson*
10.9%	Troy Williamson
8.3%	Other
2.7%	Bryant McKinnie
2.3%	Travis Taylor

*6) Who will be Minnesota's defensive MVP this season?*

42.6%	Darren Sharper
18.0%	Kevin Williams
13.3%	Antoine Winfield
12.5%	Chad Greenway
*5.2%	E.J. Henderson*
4.8%	Pat Williams
3.5%	Other

*7) Which newcomer will play the biggest role this season?*

46.4%	Steve Hutchinson, G
21.5%	Chester Taylor, RB
12.5%	Chad Greenway, LB
*9.1%	Ryan Longwell, K*
5.3%	Tank Williams, S
4.1%	Tony Richardson, RB
1.0%	Ben Leber, LB
*
8 ) Would you feel comfortable with Ryan Longwell lining up for a game-winning 45-yard field goal?*
*
78.5%	Yes*
21.5%	No

*9) The Vikings went 9-7 last season; how many games will they win this season?*

40.8%	9-10
*27.6%	7-8*
16.4%	6 or fewer
15.2%	11 or more

1 0) *Will the Vikings make the playoffs this season?*

*56.3%	No*
43.7%	Yes

Total Votes: 3,305

Ryan

.


----------

